# DirecTivo Bent me over



## stevei983 (Jan 15, 2006)

...and I'm not going down without a fight!

After A LOT of EXTENSIVE research. I have found out that I am infact another unsatisfied customer of directivo. Turns out you can't setup your DirecTivo to any network without some HARDCORE mods or hacks. Ive decided that I would rather just buy the unit from TIVO and not have to deal with Directv. Does anyone know if I would be able to get my money back from Directv if I return my unit. I cant remember but it seems like the damn thing came with a contract. I have to look it up, im not sure. 

Anyways if you know how to get out of your TIVO with Directv contract if one does exist or how to get your money back for your tivo PLEASE LET ME KNOW. 

lol

steve


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

If you received a rebate with your unit, there is a contract involved. As long as it is a Series 2, not a R10, the process really isn't too bad. If you have DTV and use a stand alone Tivo, you will not have the convenience of two tuners. Just a thought.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

After further thought, your contract would be with DTV not Tivo. I think you could cancel your Tivo service for the unit.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm still trying to figure out exactly how DirecTV "bent you over." Did they promise something that they didn't deliver? DirecTiVos have never had network functionality, and DirecTV has never implied that they do.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> Turns out you can't setup your DirecTivo to any network without some HARDCORE mods or hacks.


I'd hardly consider copying some files to your DTivo a "hardcore" hack or mod. Adding network capability to a S2 DTivo is pretty basic but obviously is just beyond the capability of some folks. You may want to consider becoming one of the "***********" and hack your DTivo using the brainless method.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I resemble that remark.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> I resemble that remark.


No offense intended, Russ. I just think a better name for Zipper would have been "Tivo Hacks for Dummies."


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

None taken. Once again, the emoticons fail to capture the full depth of my emotions.


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

stevei983 said:


> ...and I'm not going down without a fight!
> 
> After A LOT of EXTENSIVE research.


Perhaps some research _before_ the purchase....


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Who hasnt been "bent over" by a salesman? I mean, I want to call the OP something bad, but I was in his situation many times.

-Ordered a Series 2 HDVR2 from Pegasus who SWORE I could order the HMO for the unit for $100. -Well we all know the real answer, and gee, why wouldnt I think the salesman would be an IDIOT getting a sale? I was in rural Illinois and even though Best Buy was 20 miles away, I HAD to order form Pegasus in MA. I mean I could go on, just glad Pegasus is dead now.

-Ordered 60 inch LCD big screen from American. Salesman CALCULATES my payment in front of me WITH the manager for a 2 year no interest Loan/ Credit Card whatever. I make my payments for 5 months and then see a NOTICE that I must pay my remaing balance next month oir get slapped with interest. Call the salesman, he says its only 6 months, NOONE can sell that nice of a TV on a 2 year deal. MANAGER backs him up, IM FURIOUS..........

-yea, there can be more and more, New car, mortgage lady, blah blah, everyone wants $$$$.......

Yea, like this guy, I AM AT FAULT. right? 

It seems anyone that repsonds is negative to the OP. I just feel his pain and HOPE he can get rectification from Directv cause MAYBE, JUST MAYBE he got "bent over". GOOD LUCK!


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

shanew1289 said:


> Yea, like this guy, I AM AT FAULT. right?
> 
> It seems anyone that repsonds is negative to the OP. I just feel his pain and HOPE he can get rectification from Directv cause MAYBE, JUST MAYBE he got "bent over". GOOD LUCK!


No, I just can't stand ALL CAPS AND !!!!!!!

I feel like an idiot when I get hosed, but I always try to blame myself.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

captain_video said:


> I'd hardly consider copying some files to your DTivo a "hardcore" hack or mod. Adding network capability to a S2 DTivo is pretty basic but obviously is just beyond the capability of some folks. You may want to consider becoming one of the "***********" and hack your DTivo using the brainless method.


It's hardly brainless. I've said time and time again that even hacking with the zipper method is well beyond the capabilties of most of the general public. My point being that, if after reading the zipper thread the OP considers what he read there as being hardcore, then it's clearly beyond his capabilities.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> It's hardly brainless. I've said time and time again that even hacking with the zipper method is well beyond the capabilties of most of the general public. My point being that, if after reading the zipper thread the OP considers what he read there as being hardcore, then it's clearly beyond his capabilities.


I couldn't agree more.

This is where an alarm should sound followed by the announcement:

_*"Step away from the Tivo and no one will get hurt!"*_


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

We forget that a lot of people aren't comforatable opening up their computer and replacing a hard drive. Best Buy and CompUSA have a service to come to your house and set up a wireless network. Not everyone, in fact I suspect the majority of customers, don't want to have to open a unit to hack it.

OP, if you have a friend or neighbor who is a "computer geek" ask them to hack your units for you. Anyone who can install a hard drive can read the directions and use the zipper.


----------

